# Quoting linked webpages and documents



## swift

Dear fellow members of WR,

I come to you with an issue of importance. This suggestion may arouse your interest since it is related to the way we quote the linked documents in our posts.

As you know, most of us are not specialist of every single domain of the human knowledge, though we might pretend being one of them sometimes.  Therefore, we may feel more comfortable inserting links to pages and/or documents containing validated information, as corroborative statements, as reinforcements of our own arguments, etc, so that the interested may be able to establish the accuracy of the translation we gave.

However, I have noticed -and this is something I have been discussing with other members of this forums, that many links are broken and with them we have lost very valuable information.  

For that reason I would like to suggest the creation of a new Sticky* in the forums in order to advise the quotation of the documents we link to. 

I would love to know your opinion on this particular matter.

Kind regards,


swift


* Considering of no worth the creation of a new rule for this.


----------



## cuchuflete

You raise an important point, swift.  There are at least two aspects of your proposal that merit further consideration.  First, the evanescent nature of some links is a real concern.

That, plus a desire to keep thread conversations "self-contained", prompted the English Only forum to adopt a policy that doesn't allow "naked links", or "bare links".  I'll quote here from the English Only Forum Guidelines
.
Posting links



> *Posting links to ask or answer a thread question*
> 
> 
> Please do not simply populate posts with Google, Wikipedia or other links and few or no words of your own. It leaves the questioner no better off.
> 
> If you have found something that you believe is helpful to the discussion, *explain or paraphrase it in your reply and by all means also offer a link* to a specific location.
> *
> In so far as possible, posts should be understandable from what appears in the post itself. The use of links should be to add further value, explanation or reference.*
> 
> *Note: *_Links to web sites that require a subscription or membership, such as Facebook and other social networking sites, are not permitted. Such links are not accessible to all forum users, and are apt to have content that changes or is removed in a short time. You are welcome to quote useful excerpts from such sites (up to normal forum limits of 4 lines for poetry/verse/lyrics and 4 sentences for other text). Always give attribution to your source._


_emphasis added.

_​It would be contrary to forum rules and to intellectual property laws in many jurisdictions to quote (copy and paste) the entire contents of quoted web pages.
That is why we encourage people to provide their own paraphrase and also to quote up to four sentences, together with their explanation of the meanings of both the quoted portion and the entire source.


----------



## swift

Queridos compañeros de WR:

Hoy vengo a ustedes con un asunto de importancia. Esta sugerencia podría suscitar su interés ya que tiene que ver con la manera en que citamos los documentos en nuestros mensajes.

Como ustedes sabrán, muchos de nosotros no somos especialistas de cada dominio del saber humano, a pesar de que intentemos serlo a veces.  Es por eso que podríamos sentirnos más cómodos insertanto enlaces a páginas y/o documentos que contienen información válida, como corroboraciones, reforzamientos de nuestros propios argumentos, etc, de manera que el interesado pueda establecer la exactitud de la traducción que brindamos.

Sin embargo, y esto es algo que he estado discutiendo con otros miembros de los foros, he notado que muchos enlaces están rotos y junto con ellos se han ido informaciones valiosas. 

Por esta razón quisiera sugerir la creación de un nuevo anuncio* (sticky) en los foros, en el que se aconseje citar los documentos a los que remitimos por medio de enlaces. 

Me encantaría conocer su opinión sobre este asunto particular.

Saludos cordiales,


swift

______________
* Considero inútil la creación de una nueva norma para esto.

*****​
Chers membres de WR,

Je me présente devant  vous avec un sujet important. Cette suggestion pourrait susciter votre intérêt car elle est en rapport avec la manière dont nous citons les documents électroniques dans nos messages.

Comme vous le savez, il n'y a pas beaucoup de grands spécialistes dans tous les domaines du savoir humain parmi nous, quoique certains prétendent en être un de temps en temps.  Ainsi, nous sommes plus à l'aise lorsque nous insérons des liens vers des documents ou des pages sur la Toile contenant des renseignements validés, servant de support pour nos affirmations, ou de renforcement de nos propres arguments... afin que l'intéressé puisse établir la précision de la traduction que nous avons donnée.

Cependant, et c'est quelque chose que j'ai discuté avec quelques membres des forums, j'ai remarqué que beaucoup de liens ne sont plus valides, et par là même nous perdons des informations précieuses. 

C'est pourquoi je voudrais proposer la création d'un nouveau "sticky"* en tête des forums afin de conseiller de citer les documents auxquels nous renvoyons par des liens. 

J'aimerais connaître votre opinion à ce sujet.

Cordialement,


swift


___________
* Étant donné que la création d'une nouvelle règle serait inutile.


----------



## swift

Hi Cuchu,

Thanks for your reply. 

As a matter of fact, I was not suggesting to quote the entire content of the pages, but excerpts from such documents. 


cuchuflete said:


> It would be contrary to forum rules and to intellectual property laws in many jurisdictions to quote (copy and paste) the entire contents of quoted web pages.
> That is why we encourage people to provide their own paraphrase and also to quote up to four sentences, together with their explanation of the meanings of both the quoted portion and the entire source.


It would be advisable to have a sticky containing a message similar to this one in the other forums too. 

Regards,


swift


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimado swift,

Estamos totalmente de acuerdo, no sólo en nuestra percepción del problema sino también en la falta de necesidad de ningún aumento de reglamentación.  Es más bien una cosa de consejos o sentido común.


----------



## SDLX Master

I might want to add that, when in need to quoting a given source, I always check whether the site is bound by copyright. If it's not, I go ahead. If it is, I mention the source just for the sake of abiding by intellectual property rights. In a nutshell, common sense as cuchu~ states.


----------



## romarsan

cuchuflete said:


> Estimado swift,
> 
> Estamos totalmente de acuerdo, no sólo en nuestra percepción del problema sino también en la falta de necesidad de ningun aumento de reglamentación. Es más bien una cosa de consejos o sentido común.


 
Sentido común... ¿no es ese el menos común de los sentidos?  Sorry 

El quote de las normas que ha incluido Cuchu es claro y conciso y creo que nos da a todos una idea clara de como utilizar la posibilidad de incluir links.

Coincido con vosotros en que una mayor regulación previa restaría agilidad a los hilos, creo que la labor de moderación que se hace a posteriori es la mejor de las posibles.

A ver qué opinan los demás.

Saludos a los dos.

Edit: No son dos, son tres...  Saludos a los tres, no te vi Master, disculpa.


----------



## fsabroso

Gracias por la iniciativa Swift.

Efectivamente, no creo necesaria una regulación, pienso que esta es solo una sugerencia que sería de beneficio para todos.

La regla #4 de WR acepta un porción de textos y eso nos permite al menos incluir la oración o frase mas relevante (lo que responde a la pregunta del hilo) y no solo el enlace, el cual pasado un tiempo podría estar inactivo; lo que ya ha pasado muchas veces.

Esto es particularmente útil, sobretodo en los foros especializados de español-inglés, en donde es frecuente no encontrar mucha bibliografía disponible para este tipo de términos o su uso.

Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

Personalmente no me gustan los links; es más, los detesto cordialmente.

Cualquier forero que tenga una conexión telefónica como la mía - y supongo que no soy la única - puede pasarse horas intentando acceder a una información.

Prefiero que me proporcionen un extracto de la información que sea; si no puedo seguir el link, digo el enlace, al menos sabré de qué se está hablando.

_I don´t like links; in fact I cordially hate them.

Anyone who is on dial-up like myself - and I can´t be the only one - may waste ages waiting for a page to be loaded - and many times only to discover that the page is no longer available.

I very much prefer if whoever it is quotes an excerpt; if I can´t link to the page, at least I will know what the rest of the foreros are talking about._


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Comparto plenamente la idea de que el enlace en cuestión vaya acompañado de una sucinta y oportuna cita del texto.


----------



## Loob

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Comparto plenamente la idea de que el enlace en cuestión vaya acompañado de una sucinta y oportuna cita del texto.


Me too (although I don't think you need a "cita" if you give a summary).

I think the EO approach is very helpful.


----------



## swift

Hi there!

I was wondering... It's been three months since this discussion was created. Dear moderators, have you considered the creation of a Sticky to advise WR members to quote or paraphrase the content of links provided in their posts?

Regards,


J.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola:

A veces he consultado una thread y me he topado con un link roto, es particularmente frustrante cuando se trata de la única respuesta a la pregunta de la persona que publicó la consulta.

Parafrasear el contenido del link o resumirlo me parece una solución muy buena, así aunque el enlace no funcione, quedará constancia de una sugerencia que podría ser de gran ayuda para los que buscan un término poco común.

Añadir a esto en la práctica un poco de sentido común sería perfecto .

Saludos a todos


----------

